# Braid to Braid to Mono.......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Who does this? (example) Start off w/ 30# braid, spool up 1/2 the spool...then use the lighter Ultr Cast braid/ spool up the rest of the spool, only to leave some room for some Flurocarbon Leader line.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

I've seen mono for shock, then braid, then fluorocarbon leader.


----------

